# Recent one



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We worked here on and off from June until the Friday before Xmas. It was a great job for us, it was just done in many stages due to new work being done, and trades not meeting deadlines. The house was not new, but was completely gutted. I will get some better pictures when I go back for final touchups sometime soon, but these give you the idea.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Holy Cow Photobucket is really Effing with me tonight!!

Anyways here is a few more if this works..


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

great looking work! I really like that staircase. If you don't mind me asking, what did you use on it? Awesome job.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Great stuff !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking work!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! Always nice to see a good job.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

your a true professional.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow that woodwork looks stellar. Phenomenal!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I Will check what stain was used on the wood when I go back.

3 different stains were used. I can't reemember which went where..


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely job, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good photos. I like that wall color, really compliments the wood


----------

